# Protective but sweet dog breeds?



## Corpseflower

My fiance and I are moving out next summer and we're taking with us the rats [of course], two of my cats, and my chihuahua. But the thing is, I will have to be home alone A LOT. I'm pretty much a big baby about being home alone. But michael has agreed to get me a large dog to make me feel safe. But that thing is, I've always had small breed dogs. So I was wondering if anyone knows of a large breed that is protective of it's owners but also sweet and not aggressive towards other animals. I know that's a lot of criteria, but I need help!


----------



## js6stone

Get an English or American Mastiff. The American breed doesn't drool. (much) One of the largest dogs you can get but a gentle giant. They are great for apartments or small yards because they don't need a lot of exercise. They think they should be lap dogs.  A mastiff will protect you by standing in front of the intruder. They use their size instead of their teeth to protect. And they're great with kids. In my own search (I'll be getting one within 2 years) I have found that it can take up to a year to get one. You have to pay half up front. Then the breeder has to have enough adopters to breed the dog. I found a great breeder in VA that's moving to WV. Where do you live?


----------



## Corpseflower

I live in east tennessee, very close to there! I looked them up and they are adorable! Definitely going to be a breed I consider.  Thanks.


----------



## chiklet1503

Bernese Mountain Dogs are big squishy lovebugs around people. 

Personally, I would LOVE to someday adopt a South African Boerboel. Very family protective friendly, great with kids etc.

I would check out basically anything in the mastiff family. They are much more docile then other breeds like boxers, dobies and rotties (although I very much love those breeds also!)


----------



## MissHinasaki

A fun thing to do is to go onto AnimalPlanet.com and look up Dogs 101 videos and compare breeds. I know of quite a few medium to large sized dogs that are protective of their families yet sweet with even children. Larger isn't necessarily better. Some larger dogs just may be too much if it's going to be an inside dog and often times medium breeds are big enough in personality.

I'm honestly not a big fan of mastiffs. My brother has one right now and it's a HUMONGOUS dog at only a few months and even though he's being trained, he's difficult to deal with because even minor damage they do can be considerably bigger. They're nice enough, but hard to keep in the house. I would personally recommend a well built medium sized dog that's easier to train. 

I've done a lot of research on various dog (and cat) breeds over the years (kind of as a hobby) and tend to be a rather random database on the temperaments of many breeds of dogs. I've personally had a lot of experience with Laboradors, Beagles, Weimaraners, Vizlsas, Jack Russell Terriers (or Parson Russells), Poodles (standard and minature), Pomeranians, Shih Tzus, English Mastiffs, Dachshunds, Airedale Terriers, Rottweilers, and varies mixed breeds. I also volunteer at an animal shelter and have trained and helped trained both dogs there, neighbor's dogs, and my own as a hobby. If you want to know anything about a particular breed, let me know.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

You can easily train Rottweilers like that. They are naturally protective and can easily learn to accept other animals but you have to get them as a pup, not older than 8 weeks or get one that is known to be tolerant of small animals. Contact the breed rescues.
be careful when a large dog plays with your Chi as he/she can easily injure the little dog, even with good intentions.


----------



## MissHinasaki

begoodtoanimals said:


> be careful when a large dog plays with your Chi as he/she can easily injure the little dog, even with good intentions.


That's how our dashund messed up her back. :-\

I tend to go to breeders for dogs that have a stigma for "being aggressive" as the aggressiveness is usually a result of lack of training at an early age or bad breeding. Also, with a Rottweiler, you'd want to know the pedigree due to some serious health issues they have that can lead to their so-called aggression in older age. It's been awhile since I've read about it but it has something to do with the spin growing improperly near the base of the skull and putting pressure on the back of their brain.


----------



## chiklet1503

The only dogs I would rule out are breeds that are: hounds, terriers, spaniels and most sporting dogs. Most of these have been bred to hunt, retrieve, dig out or chase animals of some sort.

Dobermans and Rottweilers tend to be high energy. I have an affection towards dobermans, esp chocolate or 'red' ones  Boxers are great dogs also but again, very high energy and an average lifespan of only 8 yrs.

American bulldogs could also be an option. Many people confuse them visually with pitbulls but they are VERY different.

Maybe even an old english sheepdog or the obvious, a German Shephard Dog (although they tend to be literally mouthy, aka using their mouths.)

I have worked in dog daycares and boarding kennels for 5 years with every breed you can think of. I also have been grooming for 2 years on my own and have had a little more 'one-on-one' time with most breeds.

Let us know what is at the top of your list!  I'm interested!


----------



## Corpseflower

My chihuahua places with my step cousin's pit bull all the time [under close watch of course] and he's a typical chi, no concept of his small size. :

My fiance is rather partial to St. Bernards and German Shepherds but I don't know about St. Bernard's as a guard dog, they seem like big lap dogs to me. And...they drool!  And I'm scared a shepherd would be too aggressive. 

I think I'm going to go check out that animal planet thingy....


----------



## MissaBees

My mother has a german shepherd/lab mix and she is the sweetest, smartest dog we've had. So incredibly easily trained because the two breeds are some of the smartest. She's certainly protective, but because of her good training she's not overly so. She barks whenever someone comes in the driveway, is at the door, and "acts" fierce on command, and won't hesitate to protect us when she thinks we're threatened, but not in an overly aggressive manner (it's never come to a point where we've been seriously attacked, so I don't know exactly how aggressive she can be).


----------



## Kinsey

germans are lovely dogs. they are simply reserved with strangers. but they bond like crazy to the family and will stop at nothing to save them. perfect guard/pet.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Kinz said:


> germans are lovely dogs. they are simply reserved with strangers. but they bond like crazy to the family and will stop at nothing to save them. perfect guard/pet.


 but tons of work to keep them content. There are a lot of badly bred German Shepherds out there. Rottweilers are calmer, as are Bernese Mnt. Dogs and the Mastiffs


----------



## Jest

I would look into getting a German Shepherd. We've had them my entire life; they're fantastic dogs. They are ultimate family dogs - we take ours for hikes with us, and they are constantly circling the group and keeping count of everyone. They're great with children and other animals. They do tend to bond closely, and they are extremely intelligent and easy to train. They tend to be wary of strangers and many people are put off by them simply because they associate them with police. They are high energy dogs that thrive off of human interaction.


----------



## ration1802

I've had golden retrievers (females) my whole life with small animals and I have never had a problem with them. It's not to say that you won't (I really think we lucked out) because my gran had the complete opposite of a cute lap dog, BUT, I know more people who have had good experiences with them than not.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Ration1802 said:


> I've had golden retrievers (females) my whole life with small animals and I have never had a problem with them. It's not to say that you won't (I really think we lucked out) because my gran had the complete opposite of a cute lap dog, BUT, I know more people who have had good experiences with them than not.


A good Golden is a loving social dog but might not be the protector she is looking for as well, although most dogs will step in if the need arises.


----------



## Amelydia

We have a German Shepard, Athena, and a border collie mix, Murphy. Both are great family dogs and protectors, the border collie mix is a high energy dog and you would want a yard for it to run around in though. Our dogs get along fine with all of our cats, I honestly think our 8lb female cat rules the roost. I wouldn't recommend leaving the rats in a place you're dogs could get to them but I just don't think dogs and small animals, esp. rodents really get along. As long as you get you're dog as a puppy there really shouldn't be any problems with it not getting along with your cats and chihuahua (sp?) and of course as long as you train it properly eg making sure it knows you're the boss.
Good luck and I hope you find a good dog!


----------



## Corpseflower

I would never let a large dog/dog I don't know around my rats.  Pocket and Cas have met [supervised of course], on my bed and they just wanted to lick each other. :
Retrievers are so high energy, I don't think apartment life would be good for one. But I mean, of course I'll take it for walks every day, but I just don't think it would be enough for such a sporty dog.
I think my fiance has his heart set on a St. Bernard now, so that's probably what we'll get... I just don't know how protective it would be, they seem like big love bugs!


----------



## chiklet1503

lol that is a HUGE dog :-D So cute. Minus the drool and the hair I think it's a good choice!


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Be prepared for lots of slobber: they sling it onto the walls, onto you and around their muzzles. Do your research.
You need to get one from sound parents, lots of them are poorly bred, health and mind wise.
A well socialized pup grows up to be a stable dog who will step in when needed, most dogs do
Fearful dogs, especially the large breeds are plain dangerous due to their unpredictability.
If they are social with people they will not be afraid when they need to protect you in an emergency.
Get a puppy, not older than 9 weeks , take it to an APDT(.com) trainer if you live in the US so you can teach it proper manners from the start.
Good luck.


----------



## Corpseflower

I've read lots about the slobber! It sounds sort of endearing to me though. 

We may get one from a St. Bernard rescue that's nearby. May be risky in the genetics department, but they deserve a home too.


----------



## 3pidemic

begoodtoanimals said:


> Get a puppy, not older than 9 weeks , take it to an APDT(.com) trainer if you live in the US so you can teach it proper manners from the start.
> Good luck.


Do not get a puppy that is nine weeks or less. You will end up having to deal with behavioural problems, no matter how well you train. And most states have laws against breeders selling puppies that aren't eight weeks. Ten weeks is the youngest you should look at when it comes to getting a puppy and twelve is even better, almost optimal. It gives the puppy plenty of time to learn proper doggy etiqutte from it's mother and littermates, since during the time between seven to ten weeks puppies brains are fully developed enough to hold onto the things that their mother teaches them when it comes to interacting with other dogs and if the breeder you go to is reputable it will have given the pup plenty of time to learn about socialization with people.


----------



## Corpseflower

We definitely don't want a puppy. Like I said, it's meant to be a protector and a companion. A puppy would take awhile to grow and is just not optimal for what we want. I think we'll go no younger than a year. Still going to look for one with a great temperament of course. There's lots of adult dogs out there that need homes too, and I'd love to give one a second chance.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

3pidemic said:


> begoodtoanimals said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get a puppy, not older than 9 weeks , take it to an APDT(.com) trainer if you live in the US so you can teach it proper manners from the start.
> Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Do not get a puppy that is nine weeks or less. You will end up having to deal with behavioural problems, no matter how well you train. And most states have laws against breeders selling puppies that aren't eight weeks. Ten weeks is the youngest you should look at when it comes to getting a puppy and twelve is even better, almost optimal. It gives the puppy plenty of time to learn proper doggy etiqutte from it's mother and littermates, since during the time between seven to ten weeks puppies brains are fully developed enough to hold onto the things that their mother teaches them when it comes to interacting with other dogs and if the breeder you go to is reputable it will have given the pup plenty of time to learn about socialization with people.
Click to expand...

At 12 weeks the socialization timeframe closes in which the pup is able to imprint on the world around him. My main problem as dog trainer is that people do not take them out before that time on the vet's advice to wait for all their shots. They grow up to be weary of the world and fearful as older dogs. From 3 to 8 weeks is the time they should spend in the litter with their mother and litter mates and after that their world needs to expand.
I don't know where you based your advice against this on.
Talk to any trainer who knows behavior and development of dogs.


----------



## mariposa0283

im very partial to pits, dobies and rotties.... they have bad reputations due to bad breeding but really given the proper care and love they grow into the sweetest most loving dogs on earth.. and especially given their bad rap, if people know you have one they wont want to go near your house... you dont even have to train it to be a mean dog to intruders, just have it there and that will be enough lol.


----------



## chiklet1503

Congrats on deciding to go to a rescue! Thats excellent 


With proper training, nearly any dog can be socialized with the right training and a bit of patience. I worked in dog daycare for 5 years and even the most skittish of dogs can gain confidence and come out of their shells. It's all about the way you teach them. I personally LOVE BarkBusters training- it's all about pack leadership and talking to the dogs in a way they actually understand you. It's similar to "Cesar Milan- The Dog Whisperer" on TV.

I very much dislike traditional 'treat' training, clicker training, and other things along those lines. Doing these types of training could NEVER control a group of 40 random dogs at daycare lol...

It's quite empowering to be the Alpha and to have control of so many at once! Once they learn the rules, most are very well behaved.


----------



## aquaseafoam

I think a boxer would be great, but I AM quite biased. 
I have two boxers, my girl is 8 years old and I've had her my whole adult life. I live alone now and I always feel safe with her with me. My boy is 2.5, deaf and never met anyone he didn't like. I wouldn't count on him to scare anyone away, but if someone came at me, he might step in.
Delilah is very intimidating at the door, she will bark at the door and then stop so it's not annoying and once I let someone in she is fine with them. She keeps people at a distance on walks at night though, which I like!

They are active dogs, but since you will be adopting an adult you will be able to tell their energy level. My two are pretty laid back, they sleep most of the day and then want a little play session at night. If you had a yard to run and play with it in, that would be perfect. Some boxers however are just crazy hyper- i've seen them at the dog park... you'll just have to judge that when you meet one.

Felix is the biggest cuddle bug ever. He always likes to by laying on the couch and touching me while i'm on the computer or watchign tv. Also, i let them sleep in bed with me and the snuggle right up close... sometimes i just have to push them away.


----------



## Suzanne

I work in the veterinary field and this is my expirience with the following breeds:

German Shepherds: HIGH ENERGY. Most have a high prey drive as well. They tend to be very neurotic and out of control if you don't give them a job. Unlike a lab without a job, these dogs can become aggressive without a job. If you make protecting the home their job they will accept the task to the fullest but will probably be aggressive towards friends and family if not socialized properly. These dogs are prone to bad hips and elbows as well as cancer.

St. Bernards: These dogs are rarely the lumbering nice dogs you have seen on tv. They have a few health issues, bad hips being number one. They need a firm owner who is a good leader. [Firm but fair]. One of our good clients had two of them, one of them was a great dog, goofy and mellow, the other one started out that way but then decided she liked eating small dogs and small children. I took her on a walk one time because she had eating something she shouldn't have and were inducing vomiting. Even while feeling ill she was stalking kids on the sidewalk. One of my coworkers fostered a young st bernard and he tried to bite like 4 different people, randomly. People he knew that had handled him before. I think you need to be sure you can handle a 100lb dog that will potentially try to eat someone.

Pit Bulls: Scary looking but not very good in the guarding department as they love people. They are terriers however and can have a high prey drive. If improperly socialized they can be dog aggressive, but sometimes even with socialization they can become dog aggressive. 

Rottweilers: Again, a breed that needs a firm but fair hand. I would not recommend this breed for novice dog owners. They are also prone to bad hips and cancer.

Labrador Retriever/Golden Retriever: Pretty typical dogs, if you get a dog from hunting lines they tend to be hyper and more on the smaller side. "Field Type" is something you want to stay away from. The show lines tend to be bulkier more mellow dogs.

I would really think about why you're getting this dog. You might find a nice large mutt at a shelter who would look scary enough without having some of the strong behavior treats a lot of breeds have. Also you have to train a dog how to protect you, not let them be protective because it can get out of hand really easily. I really don't have a breed recommendation for you, but I think if I was getting a dog based on size I would get a Mastiff, a Leonberger, or maybe even a Great Dane [although Great Danes can be big pansies!]. Irish Wolfhounds are also really cool dogs, but can have a high prey drive.


----------



## androvjones

Yellow-colored Labrador are more comfortable then the dark-colored and dark delicious chocolate ones. At first when pet pets they are a little super but creating sure they have a lot of work out and they are little hug glitches. This is a new reproduce for the US. It is started in Tuscany and are very excellent pets.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

Doberman pinscher!! my Zeus is the biggest sweetheart, so loving and calm and sweet! i got him when i was moving out to live alone in my house, i got him for a companion and for protection, i even feel safe taking walks at night when i have him. hes so smart and handsome and hes my little shadow and he follows me every where, he hardly drools, short hair so very little shedding and hes great with kids and other dogs and in my case hes great with other animals, but i raised him with alot lol. hes becoming my therapy dog hes just finishing some classes  im serious i love dobes they are an amazing dog, everyone who meets him falls in love. hes a handsome boy! looks scary and is very protevtive and super smart, they are one of the smartest dogs in the world, i think 3rd or 4th, but he knows when someone or something is dangerous and he also knows when ppl or things are safe 
















































these are all pics of my doberman Zeus  hes a ham lol hes my best friend and im so glad i have him in my life they really will become your shadow, very loyal and loving and proective  good luck finding a best friend doggie!


----------



## PitterPatter

Iheartroxyrat said:


> Doberman pinscher!! my Zeus is the biggest sweetheart, so loving and calm and sweet! i got him when i was moving out to live alone in my house, i got him for a companion and for protection, i even feel safe taking walks at night when i have him.


I love the Dobermann. They are by far one of the best dogs for guarding, companionship AND their size is perfect. Large and lean. I love that you have his ears cropped. I know many people are against it.. but it's the breed's trait and if done right it doesn't hurt them one bit. Just the cups or braces they use to hold it up really gets to them, lol!

AS FOR the age in which you get a puppy. I think between 6 - 10 weeks. I got my first dog at 5 weeks, 6 days. She was a foster puppy. Her foster Mum was a Pit/Dobe mix. The father was the same in both litters, but the male got to their friend's neighboring dog, a pure bred Whippet. This is the story I got, and I can believe it because I got pictures of her mother. Nitrous was the hyper puppy of 13. She ran all over the house, and got under the baby gate and fell down the stairs. I was supposed to take her only 5 days later, but she was given to me early because of the accident (don't worry, she was fine!). My second dog I had since she was born.
When Nitrous had her puppies they were all spoken for (except two back-outs, which those puppies found amazing homes). The youngest pup to go was 6 weeks, 4 days. They insisted they had the puppy 4 days before Christmas. I made them wait until Bear (the puppies' name) was past 6 weeks to go. All other puppies except 3 went on Christmas eve (7 weeks of age). Star and Jurzey left at 8 / 9 weeks.
They've all turned out just fine. Their names were Bear, Bella, Marilyn (changed to Spirit), Star (changed to Nana), Maddy, Jurzey and finally Nioh. 6 girls and 1 boy.

And about my dogs, finally. Nitrous and all her babies have been loyal, protective dogs. They're sweet to the core. Nioh and Nitrous have become the best dogs I'll ever know.
Nitrous's only son, Bear, protected her owner from her ex, who had just come from jail and started a fight with her in front of the kids. He stood up against this man. He didn't attack or lunge, but stood his ground as I was told. 
Nitrous has protected my home from a break in. Nioh and Nitrous have both stopped terrible fights from breaking out as my ex became sick and started to get physical in arguments with me.
Thing is, their breed doesn't seem to boast any of this. One's a Whippet / Shepherd Lab and the other is a Border Collie / Whippet / Shepherd Lab (and my guess is the Shepherd in there makes them protective).

(Sorry for the personal ramble. Things are 100% better. @[email protected])


----------



## Iheartroxyrat

yes i agree about the ear cropping and he didnt care about them being cut off just the wires that held them upright they snagged on everything! haha my next dobe that i will be gettign soon will get his ears cropped too  did u like Zeus's pics? i love the ones where hes laying with me and the one with my husband


----------



## Ruma

You might look into Akitas. They are awesome, affectionate and extraordinarily loyal dogs. They bond really closely to one or two people and will protect them tirelessly. However, they do need a lot of early socializing and can be stubborn dogs. I'm not sure about their prey drive either. You should stay away from hounds and herding breeds due to a generally high prey drive. There are of course always exceptions to the rule and it might have to do with how they are raised. My Golden Retriever, a sporting


----------



## Ruma

breed who is about 70 pounds, is bossed around by my parents 15 pound dog and is very respectful of cats because he was raised around them all. And I think that most dogs can be protective. Edgar, my golden, is goofy and beyond friendly to everyone, but he won't let anyone bug me while I sleep. It's so out of character for him, but he protects me from everyone while I sleep by growling and standing his ground (He's hasn't tried to bite anyone) But as soon as he knows I'm awake he's back to his goofy self.


----------



## Three B's Mom

My husband and I were just talking about this today. In 3 years my son will be off to college and hubby and I will be moving into the country, hopefully a remote area. My husband works second shift so I am home alone night through the early morning hours. We are at maximum capacity as far as furry critters go, so we decided that we are going to look into learning safe gun handling and acquiring a pistol along with the proper license. My hubby has always wanted a Shepherd but with all of the little critters, I'm not sure we'll ever be able to do it. At least with a pistol I will feel somewhat safe alone.


----------



## kamii

Irish Wolfhounds are great guardians. Very friendly dogs despite being the largest of all breeds and don't have a massive energy need. My favourite ^_^


----------



## PitterPatter

Iheartroxyrat said:


> yes i agree about the ear cropping and he didnt care about them being cut off just the wires that held them upright they snagged on everything! haha my next dobe that i will be gettign soon will get his ears cropped too  did u like Zeus's pics? i love the ones where hes laying with me and the one with my husband


I can't choose, I love them all. <3
But the one on his back with your husband(?) is cute as heck. x3


----------



## PitterPatter

Three B's Mom said:


> My husband and I were just talking about this today. In 3 years my son will be off to college and hubby and I will be moving into the country, hopefully a remote area. My husband works second shift so I am home alone night through the early morning hours. We are at maximum capacity as far as furry critters go, so we decided that we are going to look into learning safe gun handling and acquiring a pistol along with the proper license. My hubby has always wanted a Shepherd but with all of the little critters, I'm not sure we'll ever be able to do it. At least with a pistol I will feel somewhat safe alone.


A dog can be trained to be good around small animals. The trick "leave it" is the best. My dogs know leave it like the back of their paws.


----------



## Jaguar

Guys, look at the thread dates before bumping up dead threads. This thread is from 2009 and the OP has not been online in almost 3 years.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

Shar Peis are great guard dogs, and are big babies if you socialize and train them right. Mine is a 70-75 pound baby. He acts every bit like one too. He adores everybody, but is a little aloof towards other dogs if there is a bigger group of them without being aggressive. Mine is comical in the fact that he whines and cries 9 times out of 10 when somebody is at the door and actually throws little tantrums (complete with spinning in circles, whining and stamping his feet!) if he feels like he is being ignored, and loves to have his butt (i.e. hindquarters) scratched (LOL)...but if he picks up on something about a person he does not like, he will block the door or stand at the window and bark and growl. The only time he has ever shown aggression is when he detects that we are somehow in potential danger (we once had a strange man wandering our neighborhood who was not from the area and acted like he was on drugs or something...wanted to shovel our driveway but kept trying to push my mom back into the house with the shovel raised up. Krueger forced himself out the front door and placed himself in between her and this weirdo, barking and snarling as a warning. When he went to turn on Krueger, he apparently "roared" as my mom described it, and he chased the guy off our property. Never saw him again ;D). Shar Peis are loyal and affectionate, but they may not be the type that will jump all over you and constantly want to lick your face. They are also very easy to train, and do not like to soil where they live, so they tend to housebreak very easily...Krueger housebroke himself when he was a puppy on the first day!  

Sorry if that was long, but I absolutely adore this breed and highly recommend them.


----------



## SheWroteLove1

American Pitbull Terrier :3


----------



## iHayleyNorris

Pit bull. From a RELIABLE breeder. When you start inbreeding them, that's when they bece unpredictable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew

Pit bull, for sure! If they're from a good breeder and well socialized. Honestly to me pits are only guard dogs for looks... Mine is a big stinking baby (I've had 7 pits over the years, only one had any aggression and hers was selectiveness to dogs. There were some she would want to kill, and others she'd treat like they were her own puppies.) 
Right now we had Bart(formally Tank). He is such a sweetie. No aggression at all. If someone broke in he'd bring them a flashlight and show them where the goodies were. BUT he is scary looking, so people wouldn't want to break in, lol! We changed his name from Tank to Bart because it made people that much more scared of him..

Here is Barto!


































He's my big boy<3 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratsanctuary

American Bulldogs are a very sweet, low maintenance breed. Just their looks and size will keep strangers away. I have a male who we rescued from somebody who was going to fight him.  He was starved to death when we got him. He weighed 79lbs but now he is a chunky boy,we havent had him weighed in a while. he is HUGE. He is great with cats, dogs, rats, kids, and rabbits. He wouldnt hurt a fly, but when new people go over to moms they are always terrified of him. He doesnt even care about my Chihuahua trying to bully him. Here is a pic of him, ive talked to other American Bulldog owners who say theirs has the same personality as mine.






View attachment Spanky3.bmp


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers

Despite the fact that this thread is 4 years old, and the OP isn't around anymore...
I have to call on this:



> Yellow-colored Labrador are more comfortable then the dark-colored and dark delicious chocolate ones.


There is no difference between the colors of a lab. Be it yellow, chocolate or black, you're getting the same breed. Color doesn't make a difference in a dog's personality or breed traits.


----------



## kelii

Does is have to be a purebred dog? I have an awesome lab/chow/pit who's very protective and sweet. He gets two reactions from people, either they think he's adorable, or they're terrified of him. I think it's because he has light hazel eyes, and an intense stare.










Here's a random picture of him, bacause he's too cute not to share


----------

